# <> <> <> November 2021 Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle <> <> <>



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll start off with a 1972 Bulova Senator "B".


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

666’s for Halloween


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanna play!
Crappy myota movements count?
















.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Here it is in yellow gold, Accutron 503💕


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

ox71 said:


> I wanna play!
> Crappy myota movements count?
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely! It's just gotta say "Bulova" on the dial!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1973 RR Approved Accutron.
Joe


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Old_Tractor said:


> Absolutely! It's just gotta say "Bulova" on the dial!


Like this?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

simpletreasures said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 16215271


That doesn’t say Bulova “on” the dial, Bulova “is” the dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

simpletreasures said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 16215271


Now, THAT'S what I call branding! 😉 Fantastic!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron "204"...one for day wear and one for evening.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova International.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wittnauer Wednesday, anyone? This elegant and lovely watch for today. 

This is one of the storied brands whose part in aviation and space history is all but forgotten. Founded by a Swiss immigrant in the US, its long association with the pre-Swatch Longines is of note as well. It's now a part of the Bulova operation and owned by Citizen, so posting here; please let me know if you want me to remove it from this thread. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1961 14kt White Gold Alpha Spaceview











*Fully Restored by Rob Berkavicius, Bangkok, Thailand
Replateit did the case.







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh Tapatalk… 
Images are showing up as attachments and it won’t let me see them when I click. Any suggestions???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*US Air Force Veteran
















*


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron Date and Day "S”
















My thanks to minuteman 62 for providing the correct model identification.👌
It is indeed a “S” model.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1962(M2) Accutron Spaceview 'B" Yellow Dot

















*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Caravelle quartz diver (P8).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Aerojet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@WichitaViajero 

Another Aerojet


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice! Love the strap!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron “203”, just back from a visit to Rob B’s work bench👌


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a costume change today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

⛑☔


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Swapped my oem strap for a Steward….looks and feels awesome….


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

For US Thanksgiving Day, a watch with a fork in the movement. A 1972 Accutron 218, made in USA.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Better lighting.. Better Picture

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------

